# Update from Last Year - Surgery! Ultrasound Images Incl.



## ChrisP (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey guys!

It's been a while since I've been on, and I've been thinking about everyone ever since. Well, my last US report back in September of last year had me getting a biopsy done at our local hospital, which IMO - was NOT fun.

First off, the doctor explained that back in the 'day' he would do biopsies of THY nodules about once every two weeks, now he does about five everyday! He took forever trying to find my nodule, and said it was so deep and posterior that it was troubling to get to because it was in between the bones and was hard to squeeze into. Anyway, he ended up getting to it, and after a few deep pokes it was over, thankfully. The hardest part was to refrain from swallowing, which I will admit, I did probably once through the procedure. My neck was sore for about a week and a half, no bruising, but tender. I think he really did some damage in there for that to happen 

Anyway, waited an long, anxious two and a half weeks for my report, and discovered that it had come back inconclusive. Uh Oh! My ENT that I was seeing had flown down from Canada to work with me, and recommended that I fly up to Boston to have a partial done. So we agreed, and I went up in February for my consultation.

I am really happy, first of all, to have an AMAZING surgeon. Dr. Gregory Randolph, Director of the Thyroid and Parathyroid Surgical Divisions at Massachusetts Eye and Ear Infirmary, or ENT haven, will be doing my partial on April 4th. I'm quite excited to have him as my surgeon, too. He was the one that invented and produced the laryngeal nerve monitoring system which doctors use all over the globe today, for thyroid surgeries. Quite experienced, humorous, and down-to-earth kinda guy, we made a good solid relationship after only a few minutes of consultation.

Now the thing that really puzzled me was that I had another US followup done while I was there, and guess what? They COULDN'T FIND THE NODULE. I had to sit in that room for over an hour while my tech brought in another, more qualified tech to look at me. And guess what she said? "You have a gorgeous neck."



I actually had no idea what to say. I think I said thank you, but had then began to preach my case about how many doctors have had trouble findin' the damn thing :winking0014: . I told her I could feel it very well, everyday all-day. So she recommended I bring up a CD with my past images when I travel back up in April for my surgery.

So I fetched the images today, and wanted to share them with you, I only had time to process about 4 of them, so I apologize! Here they are:





































Right THY on left side of image

Left THY on right side of image

these images depict dimensions of a solid 3.3cm nodule, but this was taken back in September of last year so who knows how big it is now, ha.

2 weeks till surgery, quite excited, will keep everyone updated and thanks for tagging along in my journey! arty0006: :ashamed0002: :hugs: hugs3


----------

